# Epoxy Removal... Solution?



## jcompton (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if this has ever been covered, but I was wondering if there is any solution in particular that is capable of dissolving epoxy (Solarez UV-Cure Epoxy model # 75800) that will not harm glass or stainless steel? I installed 3 trit vials into a PEU SS bezel and now I need to remove them without breaking the vials or marring the bezel. Please Help!!!



John


----------



## jcompton (Nov 12, 2007)

Please help...


----------



## greenLED (Nov 12, 2007)

Try heating it up? I'm not familiar with that particular type of epoxy, but heat makes 2-ton and other types soft.


----------



## jcompton (Nov 12, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Try heating it up? I'm not familiar with that particular type of epoxy, but heat makes 2-ton and other types soft.


 
Will heating the bezel have any ill effects on the trit vials?


----------



## Anglepoise (Nov 12, 2007)

The commercial product that is used is called 'Attack' and works perfectly in about 30 mins and will NOT harm SS or glass.
A Google search should find a retailer near you.


----------



## mudman cj (Nov 12, 2007)

I just had this very same problem, and all I did was heat the bezel to about 475F and the epoxy became weak and brittle. I was able to use an X-acto knife to remove the vials without breaking them and then scrape out the remaining epoxy. Your results may vary...


----------



## TexLite (Nov 12, 2007)

What Anglepoise said,you might also try the paint isle at Walmart,they have had a product called Kleen-Strip,its in a blue container with an aircraft on it,get the thick version.A word of caution though,use chemical resistant gloves and eye protection,available also at Walmart,even then try to avoiding getting it on the gloves and certainly not on your skin.Use a paint or craft stick to apply to the area.One of the benefits of the kleen-strip is it can be rinsed off with water.If Wal-mart dosent have it try O'reilley's or Autozone,they usually carry it.I've used this stuff to soften up Urethane Clearcoat that got left in one of my spray guns.

Edit:This is what the quart container looks like, https://www.autobodytoolmart.com/p-12814-15959.aspx


----------



## vetkaw63 (Nov 14, 2007)

Anglepoise said:


> The commercial product that is used is called 'Attack' and works perfectly in about 30 mins and will NOT harm SS or glass.
> A Google search should find a retailer near you.



I did a google search and found no list of retailers. Do you have suggestions? Lowes, Home Depot, Walmart?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jcompton (Nov 14, 2007)

vetkaw63 said:


> I did a google search and found no list of retailers. Do you have suggestions? Lowes, Home Depot, Walmart?
> Thanks,
> Mike


 
The only place that I found to have a reasonable price on the ATTACK was ebay, at $16.45 shipped (note: this seller just raised the price to $18.00 shipped). No one local carried the stuff so I went with the Kleen-Strip.

I tried Home Depot for the Kleen-Strip and they did not carry that particular type (although they had every other type of Kleen-Strip remover manufactured). Fortunately, Walmart does, but it was in the automotive department, not the paint department. The exact version of the Kleen-Strip Aircraft Remover was only available in an aerosol can but Walmart also had a "Low Odor" version in the metal tin style pictured in the link so I purchased that. It worked great!!! I just dabbed a little on both sides of the old eopxy and let it set for a good half hour. I then began picking at it with a jewelers screwdriver and out came the trit. I washed everything in soapy water and I was good to go. If anyond plans on using this stuff on SS make sure to have some sort of lube (CLP) or water displacement solution to coat the stainless immediately after rinsing this stuff off to prevent flash rusting... I actually ran the de-potted bezel through my ultrasonic cleaner in a gun cleaning solution once I had brushed it clean, then again in the lube solution to prevent rusting of the stainless.

Thanks to all for the help!


John


----------



## vetkaw63 (Nov 15, 2007)

Will it work on super glue?
Mike


----------



## Torque1st (Nov 19, 2007)

Acetone for super glue.

N-Methylpyrrolidone (NMP) heated to about 160°C will strip epoxy rapidly but it is very very dangerous and proper fume hoods and safety equipment is required.


----------



## gmcttr (Dec 16, 2007)

Attack is available through jewelers suppliers such as http://www.rjsintl.com/productDetails.asp?product_id=A68


----------

